# [RISOLTO] Problemi Mimetypes[Gnome 22]

## Embrax

Salve a tutti,

ho effettuato l'upgrade a gnome 2.22 ed ho alcuni problemi con le aperture automatiche dei files...

In pratica non mi visualizza le anteprime delle immagini nemmeno in locale (ho selezionato ovviamente il mostra anteprima 'sempre' e limite 10Mb su nautilus), in remoto non apre i files con i programmi corretti (devo selezionarlo ogni volta dal menu apri con) e quando apro un file con gedit, non ne comprende il linguaggio, lasciandolo senza evidenziazione automatica...

Ho pensato ad un problema dei mimetypes quindi ho provato ad installare le varie versioni di app-misc/mime-types (3 5 7) per vedere di trovare quella corretta, ma con nessuna di quelle ho risolto...da cos'altro può dipendere?

Revdep-rebuild non segnala problemi.

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 01 Jul 2008 14:03:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

LINGUAS="it en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon /usr/portage/local/layman/springlobby /usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi adns aim alsa ao apache2 apm arts audiofile avahi bash-completion berkdb bidi blas bonobo bzip2 cairo calendar caps cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt cups curl curlwrappers dbase dbus dga dri dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam fastcgi fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gb gcj gd gdbm geoip gif gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gsl gstreamer gtk gtkhtml hal iconv icq idn ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib ipod ipv6 isdnlog jabber java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos lame ldap libcaca libgda libnotify libwww lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmap mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap mysql nas ncurses nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp osc oscar oss pam pcre pda pdf perl php png ppds pppd prelude python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline reflection samba scanner sdl session simplexml soap sockets spell spl ssl startup-notification svg svga symlink syslog tcl tcpd theora tiff tk truetype unicode usb v4l vcd vhosts videos vorbis win32codecs wmf wxwindows x86 xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xv xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by Embrax on Thu Jul 03, 2008 7:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spillo

ciao, se non ho capito male hai un problema simile a quello che ho avuto io....

prova a dare un'occhiata, la soluzione alla fine era una stupidata... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4931558-highlight-.html#4931558

ciauz  :Smile: 

----------

## Embrax

Ho rinominato la cartella .local, ma non ha sortito alcun effetto...

Le immagini continuano a non avere anteprima, gedit continua a non impostare la modalità di evidenziazione e molti files non conservano le impostazioni di apertura..

Grazie comunque della risposta   :Wink: 

----------

## Embrax

Aggiungo solo che ho anche rinominato le cartelle

.gnome

.gnome2

E quindi reiniziato da capo, ma la situazione non è cambiata.

----------

## spillo

do per scontato che tu abbia riavviato X  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Assicurati di avere x11-misc/shared-mime-info alla versione 0.30

----------

## Embrax

 *Quote:*   

> Assicurati di avere x11-misc/shared-mime-info alla versione 0.30

 

Mitico ha risolto tutto!!!

 :Wink: 

che niubbo! Me l'aveva unmascherato portato, come dipendenza di chissà cosa... 

Grazie mille!

----------

## unz

Anche a me s'era perso tutto con la versione 0.40 ... è bastato lanciare un update-mime come da nota alla fine dell'emerge ed è ritornato tutto ok.

----------

